# Saturday Evening Meal - Brooklands UPDATE Page 2



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all,

A few have suggested booking a meal for the Saturday evening before Brooklnads for those stopping over at the Hilton or close by.

I think it may be worth booking in advance due to the likely crowding caused locally by the airshow.

Can anyone interested please post number required and I will collate a list then ask the hotel resteraunt if they can accomodate.

List:

Steve Law (TT Law) 2ad 1ch.
XXMetal.
Ron & Dani (A3 DFU)
Brian & Lynn
Dave & Julie (DaveG)
Richard & Julie (mighTy Tee)
Ian & Adele
ttvic x1
Jackie & Dave (Jac-in-a-Box)
Geoff & Caroline (Jagman)
Senwar x1
DIRY x3
Ron & Helen (TThrill)
Steve & Kay (wilbur101)
Mark & Lou (nutts)
Clive + 1 (Clived)
Wabbit + 1
Phillipe-TTV6 + 9
Franck + 3
paulb
Thorney

Total Now : 49 

Regards

Steve


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Steve, make this 4 for us please:
Ron+Dani
Brian+Lynn 
Thanks for taking this on bord


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Steve
2x adult's 

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Julie and I as well please (2 x Adults - although some may disagree with that statement)

Cheers Richard


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As Ian is on holidays you may want to include him and Adele as well :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> As Ian is on holidays you may want to include him and Adele as well :?:


Dani
I have mailed Ian so as soon as he gets back he should add his name  
Also mailed jakiestt[jack-in-a-box]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes Please - Meal for one


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sounds great!...and yes please - for 2 "nearly grown ups" 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Dani
> I have mailed Ian so as soon as he gets back he should add his name


Brilliant, thanks


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Steve - can you count me in too provisionally.

Not yet decided for definite, but have just reserved a room at the Hilton, just in case 

It'll just be me.

Ta.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

TT Law said:


> List:
> 
> Steve Law (TT Law) 2ad 1ch.
> XXX Metal.


lol Looks like I should be in the Adult entertainment business :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Put us down for 2  We'll only be coming from about 5 miles away, but we can't help but stay over


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I like you sig pic, Paul  Where did you take it :roll: :wink:


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Steve,

Sounds like a great idea, count us in

Helen & Ron


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Yes Please - Meal for one


?Dinner for one? :roll: [/list][/code]


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> I like you sig pic, Paul  Where did you take it :roll: :wink:


Not bad that is it! :wink:

Even the clouds look quite good!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Please - Meal for one
> ...


Short for Evening Meal, Dinner is at Lunch Time, well it is in Surrey :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

senwar said:


> Even the clouds look quite good!


They do!!! Have you painted them on :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can you put us down for a provisional 2 adults + 1 daughter (12 yr old, so adult meal) please?

Will conf with missus by Monday 

Thank you!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Steve, confirming our places thanks.

Will it be the usual payment terms !!!! 
 "Soup"  for everyone.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> Will it be the usual payment terms !!!!
> "Soup"  for everyone.


Would you mind sorting out the bill, Ian :lol:


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Don't forget us!

Ron & Helen


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

count us in - Steve & Kay!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Steve

I think you missed my post... about a dozen posts from the start :roll: :roll:

Mark


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Steve
> 
> I think you missed my post... about a dozen posts from the start :roll: :roll:
> 
> Mark


Sorry!!!!

Now updated  .

Steve


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Steve, yes please for 2 

Clive


----------



## WabbiTT (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes please, me + one other.


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Steve,
Note for Philippe's group, that we are 10 Persons for dinner... 

Franck will let you know, himself, how many they are.

Please, let me know ASAP, when you know it , the place where it is (for my tomtom3.. :lol: ) .
We stay in the center of London, for Sat & Sunday nights...so we'll have to go and come back...


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

I have just confirmed a booking for 50 people at the Hilton Cobham Zuccotta Mediterranean Resteraunt.

We currently have 40+ people who have expressed an interest.

I will close the booking Wednesday of next week so if you are interested please let me know ASAP in order that I may adjust the numbers.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> I have just confirmed a booking at the Hilton Cobham Zuccotta Mediterranean Resteraunt.


Mediterranean: yum, yum 

tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll: tomato, garlic, cheese :roll:


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

And Olive Oil, Dani, ...you forgot.....plenty of Olive OÃ¯l..... :lol:

@Steve
What time, we have to be there...?

:?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Philippe-TTV6 said:


> And Olive Oil, Dani, ...you forgot.....plenty of Olive OÃ¯l..... :lol:


Just for you, Philippe :-*

tomato, garlic, cheese *and olive oil *:roll: 
*and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll: *and olive oil *:roll:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

The hotel has specified 7.30pm (1930hrs) for the table.

Steve


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Thank you.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one Steve


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

Hi Steve,

4 people more coming from France, including me, please, for this diner !  
Thank you ! In one week we'll be on the ferry !


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Final Call for this dinner!

I will confirm numbers with the hotel first thing on Thursday.

Last Orders Please  .

Steve


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

senwar said:


> Steve - can you count me in too provisionally.
> 
> Not yet decided for definite, but have just reserved a room at the Hilton, just in case
> 
> ...


Steve - not sure if I confirmed or not, but am definitely going this weekend.

So its a confirmation from me.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

senwar said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> > Steve - can you count me in too provisionally.
> ...


Great News mate 

See you Saturday.

Steve


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Can you reserve spaces for Thorney and me please (us Other Marques types have to stick together)

Thanks

Paul


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I have now confirmed the number to the hotel at 49.

See you all Saturday 

Steve


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Great Steve...!
Thanks for this.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We shall have to mix the 14 Frenchs, amongst the Englishs, now.... :lol:

Don't let the "froggies" together.... 

 * D - 3*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Are you 2 finally coming out 



paulb said:


> Can you reserve spaces for Thorney and me please (us Other Marques types have to stick together)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


----------

